# Missing Micrometer stop knob...



## jduncan (Dec 18, 2012)

The lock knob, bolt or whatever you call it (knurled small bolt that screws in at an angle to lock the adjustment collar) is missing on my stop.  It fits on my 13".  Does anyone have one they could measure and give me the size and threads?  I want to make one with my lathe as a project.


----------



## yachtsmanbill (Dec 18, 2012)

If it resembles this one Id be happy to pull it and measure it for you. PM me or email me  (on my profile I think!)    ws


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 19, 2012)

Making one is cool. But just an fyi, south bend still has them, I just bought one from them for my project.


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 19, 2012)

This is what the one on my 16" SB looks like. There should be a brass shoe down in the hole for the screw to bear on so it doesn't dig into the micrometer dial.


----------



## jduncan (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks to all for the help, here is what mine looks like:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 19, 2012)

jduncan said:


> Thanks to all for the help, here is what mine looks like:




That's what mine looked like when I got it, it doesn't look like that anymore! South Bend/ grizzly has the knob, new felts, and the little brass shoe that goes under the knob still. one felt is a split felt, they don't have that one anymore, just order 2 of the uncut felts and cut a small piece out of one with a razor blade. That's what I did.


----------



## jduncan (Dec 19, 2012)

It has felts in it?  Dang, and I thought the multitude of felts in the lathe itself was a lot!!

I have resisted taking it apart as it works fine.


----------

